# Logitech wingman extreme drivers



## Allmine

I have an older Logitech Wingman Extreme 3D with the older game port connection, not USB. I have an adapter to convert it from the game port to USB so that it will work with Windows XP. I looked on the Logitech website, but they only have the drivers for the newer version. Can anyone help me find the drivers? Thanks


----------



## DCIScouts

This should be it: http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=112311


----------

